# MonStar's Journal: Westside For Life



## M.J.H. (Feb 28, 2005)

___________________________________________
Westside For Life
___________________________________________


I know, I know, I know I didn't give HST a full shot, I don't need to be reminded.

I looked back at my old workout journals from 2003, when I weighed less, and I was STRONGER. This was before I did any kind of prohoromones or prosteroids, and the program that I was doing then, of course, was none other than Westside. I was stronger then than I am now, and I honestly looked better in my pictures. I weighed less then, and I was stronger, and I had never touched a prohoromone. Now, 2 full years later, I am heavier and weaker. I can't figure out what the hell went wrong. 

All I know is that I am getting back into Westside full throttle, and I am not going to take it easy at all on this program. I am going to stick with it and anytime I want to be reminded how effective the program is I'll look back at my old WBB journals. I was throwing around 500 lbs. on lockouts, 120's for 10 on flat DB presses, the 90's for a few reps on DB flyes, etc. I am so frustrated at this point. I am not going to let this happen again. So, all said and done my plan for success is:

Westsssiiidddeee!!! 

Wish me luck guys. Please feel free to make comments, suggestions, etc.


----------



## thatguy (Feb 28, 2005)

Well, I think you should definitely do what works for you...  I thought your weights were too light when you were doing HST.  Good luck with this one.  

Why don't you make a journal called "MonStar" or something non-specific so when you change your workout plan you don't have to start a new journal?


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 28, 2005)

*thatguy:* That's an idea about the journal thing man, I am going to stick it out with Westside this time. But if for some odd reason I decide to change, I'll probably just make a "MonStar's Journal" so I don't have to keep making up new ones, etc.


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 28, 2005)

___________________________________________
Monday; 2-28-2005
___________________________________________



Diet/Supplements

*Meal 1:* 1% cottage cheese + pineapple, 100mcg T3 
*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of Swole, 200mg caffeine
*Postworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein + 2% milk 
*Meal 3:* whole-wheat turkey & cheese sandwich, orange slices 
*Meal 4:* 1 quart of chicken & mixed vegetables, 1 pint of white rice
*Meal 5:* chicken noodle soup + crackers
*Meal 6:* peanut butter

Bumped my dosage of T3 up this morning to 100mcg. Still noticed nothing at all, honestly. I ordered some T3 tablets yesterday so hopefully they work better for me than the liquid has. The liquid has honestly done absolutely nothing for me. So we'll see how the tabs go. 


Training---ME Bench

*8" Rack Lockouts:* 
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 3
315 x 2
365 x 2
385 x 1
405 x 1
*415 x 1!*
425 x Miss

Nice PR today on 8" lockouts! I was really pleased today hitting 415 for a single, not too shabby at all. In my previous Westside journal from a few years ago I hit 500 for a 4" lockout, so I am hoping to hit that again. We'll see what happens. With 425, I got it off the pins but couldn't lock it out. 

*Flat Dumbbell Presses:*
*120's x 10!*
120's x 8
120's x 7

I honestly feel stronger in flat DB presses than ever. I am not going to do my accessory work this time around the way I was in my last Westside journal. I was going lighter, going for volume, and not for heavy weights. I am going to go to failure on my ME days and shy of failure on my DE days. That should hopefully prevent me from overtraining. 

*Skullcrushers:*
125 x 10 (2)
150 x 6 

*Alternating Dumbbell Front Raises:*
55's x 7 (2) 

*One-Arm Dumbbell French Presses:*
45's x 8 (2) 
*55's x 3!*

Hit a PR today on one-arm DB extensions for a 55 lbs. DB for a triple! Very happy with that. Overall my workout today was great. 


Miscellaneous

*Training Length:* 50 minutes.
*Sleep:* 8 hours. 
*Weight:* 225.5 lbs.

Trying to keep my sleep above 7 hours every night no matter what. This is very very important when I am training on Westside, IMO.


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 28, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> *thatguy:* That's an idea about the journal thing man, I am going to stick it out with Westside this time. But if for some odd reason I decide to change, I'll probably just make a "MonStar's Journal" so I don't have to keep making up new ones, etc.



Whatever, you love making new journals  

I thought your immediate goal was to drop some lbs? 
You know, you might be better off turning into a full flight powerlifter, then you can binge all the time and not feel guilty.


----------



## sara (Feb 28, 2005)

I think this is a keeper this time  
Good Luck Mike


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2005)

Hey Brother, Weights are HUGE!!! Are there any links to Westside? Just curious!!! Lookin Good, keep it up!!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 1, 2005)

*Cold Iron:* Haha, funny you say that bro because I am not interested at all in powerlifting. I just absolutely love the gains that I get from Westside. I am more into bodybuilding (the appearance aspect of it) than I am the strength side. But Westside is so enjoyable for me it's hard to do any other program. 

*sara:* I think so, too. Thanks for the support. 

*Archangel:* Hey man, thanks! I appreciate the kind words. If you want to learn more about Westside I am sure you can do a search for Westside here at IronMagazine. Or you can check out EliteFts.com, that's another informative site with a lot of info.


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 1, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> *Cold Iron:* Haha, funny you say that bro because I am not interested at all in powerlifting. I just absolutely love the gains that I get from Westside. I am more into bodybuilding (the appearance aspect of it) than I am the strength side. But Westside is so enjoyable for me it's hard to do any other program.



I know, just fuckin' wit cha. 

Nice job on the DB presses

GL as always


----------



## LW83 (Mar 1, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Trying to keep my sleep above 7 hours every night no matter what. This is very very important when I am training on Westside, IMO.[/list]



The amount of sleep I get is the difference between a good day and a bad day for me


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 1, 2005)

*Cold Iron:* Thanks for the support man, appreciate it. 

*LW:* Hey man, I completely agree. Sleep is crucial for me. If I don't get at least 7 hours of sleep I am totally moody and feel awful all damn day. It's the biggest factor for me in determining how I feel, how sore I am, how my moods are, etc.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 1, 2005)

___________________________________________
Tuesday; 3-1-2005
___________________________________________



Diet/Supplements

*Meal 1:* 1% cottage cheese + pineapple, 100mcg T3 
*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of Swole, 200mg caffeine
*Postworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein + 2% milk 
*Meal 3:* 1/2 tuna salad & cheese sandwich, coffee
*Meal 4:* chicken & rice stir-fry
*Meal 5:* chicken noodle soup
*Meal 6:* whole-wheat chicken salad sandwich
*Meal 7:* 1% cottage cheese + peanut butter 


Training---ME Squat/Deadlift

*Suspended Good Mornings:* 
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 2
245 x 2
265 x 2
285 x 2
*295 x 2!*

Nice sets of suspended GM's today. To those of you who do not know GM's that are 'suspended' are just done from the bottom position. Basically you start with the negative portion of the rep, instead of the positive, if that makes any sense. They're done in the power rack. 

*V-Bar Cable Rows:* 
290 x 8 (2) 
*260 x 16!*

*Seated Good Mornings:* 
135 x 8
165 x 7
*195 x 6!*

Nice sets of good mornings, did them seated today. Basically I used a regular bench press apparatus and unrack the bar, and then lower the weight down until my chin touches the bench. Really good for hitting my lower back.

*T-Bar Rows:*
270 x 12 (2)

*Nautilus Crunches:*
220 x 15
190 x 18

Finished up with some ghetto style t-bar rows today and then some crunches. Overall workout was really good. 

*Seated Dumbbell Shrugs:* 
90's x 8 (2) 

Nice DB shrugs today, I really like doing them seated. It prevents me from cheating completely. 


Miscellaneous

*Training Length:* 45 minutes.
*Sleep:* 7 hours. 
*Weight:* 224 lbs.

Damn, I didn't want to get up this morning at all. I had to get up early to go to court for a speeding ticket today.


----------



## Yunier (Mar 1, 2005)

GL bro. Hey how fast were you speeding?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 1, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> *Archangel:* Hey man, thanks! I appreciate the kind words. If you want to learn more about Westside I am sure you can do a search for Westside here at IronMagazine. Or you can check out EliteFts.com, that's another informative site with a lot of info.


Thanks Brother, will do!!! Keep liftin!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 1, 2005)

Big W/O numbers today Brother!!! Lookin Killer!!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 1, 2005)

*Yunier:* Hey man, nice to see a new face. Honestly, you don't even want to know, lol. I was actually doing 109 MPH in a 50 MPH zone. I know, it was stupid. I was only 18 at the time and just messing around with a friend of mine in the car. Anyway, the judge dropped it to 20 over, not too bad. 

*Archangel:* Hey man, thanks for stopping by! Thanks for the positive feedback. I am really aiming for a lot of new PR's this time around on Westside. I want to weigh 210-215 lbs. and be stronger than I have ever been before on my life---and not with the assistance of any prohoromones or prosteroids.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 2, 2005)

___________________________________________
Wednesday; 3-2-2005
___________________________________________



Diet/Supplements

*Meal 1:* 1% cottage cheese + pineapple, 100mcg T3 
*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of Swole, 200mg caffeine
*Postworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein + 2% milk 
*Meal 3:* grilled chicken sandwich, chili + crackers
*Meal 4:* ?

Still taking 100mcg of T3 first thing in the morning, and honestly I don't think it's doing much of anything at all. I am very dissapointed in T3. I am going to try the tablets out and if they don't do anything for me, I am going to have to resort back to sodium usinate I guess. 


Training---DE Bench

*Speed Bench Presses:*
155 x 3 (5)
185 x 2 (4)

Eh, okay speed bench today I guess. Honestly my bar speed needs some major major work. For whatever reason its slower than ever. I am not sure what the problem is. Needs some work, though. 

*Seated Dumbbell Presses:*
85's x 8
100's x Miss 
85's x 7
75's x 12

I was pissed today about the 100's, I tried to get back with them and my balance was off and sh*t, so I just said f*ck it. Finished up with the 85's and then the 75's. Not bad. 

*Decline Skullcrushers:*
105 x 10
*140 x 4!*
125 x 7

Nice PR today on decline skulls! I was really pleased with this. I honestly hit 5 but my brother made me start laughing spotting me so I had to stop at 4. 

*Incline Bench Presses:* 
205 x 9
245 x 3
185 x 12

*One-Arm Dumbbell French Presses:*
40's x 10 (2) 

Finished up today with some incline presses, and some one-arm overhead extensions. Nice workout today overall.  


Miscellaneous

*Training Length:* 55 minutes.
*Sleep:* 7.5 hours. 
*Weight:* 221 lbs.

Nice to see that my bodyweight is gradually going down. I really want to be around 210-212 lbs. for summer like I said. Hopefully this T3 that I am taking will help me drop some more flab. 

Really need to pay attention to my sleep, because on Westside I end up getting extremely sore. So I definitely don't want to be getting less than 7 hours no matter what.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 2, 2005)

what did you expect from the T3 that the sodium usinate wasn't doing for you?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 2, 2005)

Awesome W/O Brother. Looks like in no time you'll be at your goal!!! Congrats on the PR as well, no worries, you'll nail the 100's next time!!!


----------



## LAM (Mar 2, 2005)

hey MonStar how is your battle with those evil carbs going ?


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 2, 2005)

Holy crap Mike, your workouts continue being wicked...I have been reading and not writing and whenever I miss some time from here (IM), I can come back to see how you are doing and man, you continue improving......

KEEP IT UP!!!!!


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Mar 2, 2005)

MonStar did you adapt your plan from elitefts or are you copying verbatum from one of their articles...nice lifts...glad you have success....i tried this befor with minimal success looking to get back into it and get my sqaut/bench up...thanks in advance


----------

